# Apple wine question



## pwrose (Jun 20, 2010)

I started with a 1 gallon jug of apple cider non alcoholic variety. Poured off 1 cup of juice to test and drink to give a little head space. The SG was 1.050 and I added enough sugar to bring it to a 1.078 SG. Ten days later it was completley finished and was starting to clear on its own. SG reading was .994 so I racked, degased, and added 1/2 tsp sorbate. It is now 10 more days since this was done and it is just about crystal clear. I want to backsweeten it and I am not sure if now is the best time.

So should I backsweeten now or wait until just before I bottle it?
Also how long should I let it age in the 1 gallon jug?

I know that is one of those long debated questions but I was thinking that since it is only one gallon I would not expect it to be that much difference in the bottles after aging them. 

How long should I age it before it would be good, I mean it is good now but for the aging process how long is good for an apple wine/cider.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

It may appear to be clear but it isnt. If I remember right u dont use sulfites? either way I would wait How does it taste. I'm guessing not much apple flavor. Sweetening will help as well as adding a f-pac.
Fruit wines need time and you are not close yet. I would let it age for 3-6 months.


----------



## ashappar (Jun 20, 2010)

I like to take apple juice/cider and reduce by simmering to a thick syrup. sweeten with that. Common suggestion I know, but it does wonders for apple wine and fruit wine for that matter. Recently I use only syrup to up SG or sweeten my apple wines. cheers and congrats on making apple wine. Always keep a batch going, and drink when its a year or more old. cheap and delicious wine to make. I like it semi sweet with strong apple flavor but try all variations and enjoy.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep thats another version of making a f-pac. I do that with my Apple and Pineapple wine.


----------



## pwrose (Jun 20, 2010)

So I should wait to add the f-pac?
Age at least 1 year?
Keep it under an air lock and not sealed?

Just double checking.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

Since you added Sorbate you can add the f-pac. This will cloud it up more. Then, add clearing agents. Age under airlock. Make sure you keep the carboy topped off and water in the airlock. You should rack when you see a firm amt of sediment.


----------



## pwrose (Jun 20, 2010)

Good deal,
headed to add the syrup and put under air lock

Thanks Tom


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

I would sweeten now and after sweetening always give it at least 1 week to make sure it doesnt start fermenting again. I say since this was a lower starting sg and also back sweetened this will be ready to drink in like 2 months myself.


----------



## pwrose (Jun 20, 2010)

Well since I dont plan on putting it in 750ml bottles, once I open it from bottling I will probably drink it all within a day or so. I might try to find half gallon jugs instead of the one gallon but more than likely I will leave it in a one gallon.

I kept a glass out after I racked it and sweetened it with 1oz of simple syrup, now this wasn't a wine glass full it was a 10oz glass. It was what was left over after the rack plus a little (hehehe), so it was a little cloudy but I was able to keep the most of the lees out of it. Anywho after sweetening it, it is rather tasty, still a little mixed flavors, first a little apple not much then alcohol then sweet. Before sweetening it, it was really dry and left the mouth really dry. But now its not to bad so I am looking foward to the aged version.

BTW
what is considered a simi sweet wine and a sweet wine. I know what a dry one is for sure, LOL. What I am asking is the SG levels for the two different sweets?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

Semi sweet is usually considered about 1.006 - 1.015 and anything after that is usually considered sweet.


----------



## BigD (Jan 30, 2012)

pwrose said:


> ... still a little mixed flavors, first a little apple not much then alcohol then sweet.





I know what you mean with the mixed flavors.. in my experience, that's a trait of a new "green" wine. The flavors come in layers...let it age a couple months. Time will blend those flavors wonderfully and "smooth" out the alcohol taste/bite.


----------

